# Wahl zum User2008



## zotos (12 Dezember 2008)

Kurz und knapp: Die Wahl ist nun eröffnet!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2008)

So geht es nicht...eigendlich fehlen mir noch die Wahlreden....ohne leere versprechungen macht doch eine wahl keinen sinn!!!

gruß helmut


----------



## crash (12 Dezember 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> So geht es nicht...eigendlich fehlen mir noch die Wahlreden....ohne leere versprechungen macht doch eine wahl keinen sinn!!!
> 
> gruß helmut



*Yes we can!*


----------



## MW (13 Dezember 2008)

Da ist doch nicht schon 3 Stunden nach dem Start der Umfrage ein Deutlicher Trend zu sehen ? 


Larry mit 6 Stimmen vorn, gefolgt von Vierlagig mit 2 Stimmen


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2008)

Wow ... Danke ... ich bin ein wenig sprachlos ...



Reparatur schrieb:


> So geht es nicht...eigendlich fehlen mir noch die Wahlreden....ohne leere versprechungen macht doch eine wahl keinen sinn!!!



Ich habe keine Wahlrede für dich / euch ...
Wieso auch - es hat mir einfach Spaß gemacht und wenn die 10 Stimmen ein "Danke" sein sollen, dann sage ich hiermit *"Danke zurück !"*.

Liebe Grüße an euch alle
Ralf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2008)

@LL
...wenn schon keine Wahlrede, dann stimme doch eben ab...aber bitte für einem Mitbewerber....!

gruß Helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2008)

... glatt vergessen ...
Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht ...
Das hat mich jetzt schon ein bißchen überrascht (und natürlich sehr gefreut).

Das Dumme bei der Stimme ist, dass ich mich zwischen 2 Forums-Freunden entscheiden muß. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht aber jemanden, der im Augenblick ein paar Punkte zu wenig hat und (nach meiner Meinung mehr verdient hat). Der Andere möge mir (hoffentlich) verzeihen.

...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das Dumme bei der Stimme ist, dass ich mich zwischen 2 Forums-Freunden entscheiden muß. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht aber jemanden, der im Augenblick ein paar Punkte zu wenig hat und (nach meiner Meinung mehr verdient hat). Der Andere möge mir (hoffentlich) verzeihen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Larry.

Das ist das dumme an einer Wahl... man muss sich entscheiden  ... mir ging es genauso...... ich habe mich dann für die räumliche Nähe (und für den vermeintlichen Sieger ) entschieden.......

Grüsse


Axel


----------



## zotos (13 Dezember 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Da ist doch nicht schon 3 Stunden nach dem Start der Umfrage ein Deutlicher Trend zu sehen ?
> 
> 
> Larry mit 6 Stimmen vorn, gefolgt von Vierlagig mit 2 Stimmen



Als ich heute morgen ins Forum gespitzelt habe, hatte ich schon die Vermutung das es zu einem Kopf an Kopf Rennen zwischen Larry und Laffer kommen würde ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2008)

...die Wahl nur noch mal nach vorne kramen...weil Montag ist…


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wie es ausssieht, wird LL die absolute Mehrheit übernehmen  ... 

 ... und es wird wohl vier siebte Plätze geben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Dezember 2008)

Das wird ja tatsächlich nochmal knapp.... was machen wir den bei Unendschieden ???? Stichwahl ?


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das wird ja tatsächlich nochmal knapp.... was machen wir den bei Unendschieden ???? Stichwahl ?


Dann muss ich mit meiner Stimme wohl noch bis zum Schluss warten und dann mal gucken wer sie bekommt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2008)

...bei einen Unendschieden müssen uns 4L und LL auf ihren örtlichen Weinachtsmarkt einladen und es wird vor Ort endschieden...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mit meiner Stimme wohl noch bis zum Schluss warten und dann mal gucken wer sie bekommt



Du könntest sie MSB schenken, schließlich hat er heute *Geburtstag*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...bei einen Unendschieden müssen uns 4L und LL auf ihren örtlichen Weinachtsmarkt einladen und es wird vor Ort endschieden...




Genau: Verloren hat der, bei dem wir den Weihnachtsmarkt schneller leergetrunken haben :-D


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... wie es ausssieht, wird LL die absolute Mehrheit übernehmen  ...


 
Sieht zur Zeit eher nach einem Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen aus. Was gibt es schöneres!! :-D


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Dezember 2008)

*ein paar Worte zur bisherigen Wahl ...*

Hallo ihr alle ...

Ich freue mich sehr über alle Stimmen, die ich bisher erhalten habe. Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich zum "User 2008" ernennt. Das wäre mir schon eine große Ehre, denn es zeigt mir, dass es mir gelungen ist, vielen Forums-Mitglieder sinnvoll zu helfen.

Ich möchte euch auf diesem Weg darum bitten, vielleicht auch einmal an die Anderen, die außer *Vierlagig* und mir noch mit auf der Liste stehen zu denken. Jeder von denen hätte auch noch so einige Stimmen mehr verdient. Ich möchte hier jetzt keine Beispiele nennen, aber ich hoffe, dass alle die, die diesen Beitrag jetzt lesen, wohl wissen, was ich meine.
Einen Abstand von über 10 Stimmen halte ich für etwas übertrieben.

Liebe Grüße und ein sicheres Händchen beim Kreuzchen setzen 
LL


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2008)

ihr habt doch alle nen schuß! (auch wenn ich mich geehrt fühle und mich für jede einzelne stimme bedanke!)

wählt larry und die anderen! ... das kann doch nich so schwer sein!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle nen schuß! (auch wenn ich mich geehrt fühle und mich für jede einzelne stimme bedanke!)
> 
> wählt larry und die anderen! ... das kann doch nich so schwer sein!



Jetzt tu doch nicht so bescheiden
Du hast doch bestimmt schon den Sekt kaltgestellt 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Jetzt tu doch nicht so bescheiden
> Du hast doch bestimmt schon den Sekt kaltgestellt
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


 
Was meinst wieso er einen Pokal spendet?!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Was meinst wieso er einen Pokal spendet?!


 

Stand jetzt ist er aber "nur" 2. .......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2008)

...mit stand 2 kann sich aber ganz schnell erledigen "24:23", ich glaube 4L ist so stolz auf den pokal das er den am Ende sich selber verleit....
Ich find es gut es wird spannend!


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> wählt larry und die anderen! ... das kann doch nich so schwer sein!
> ...


Larry hat meine Stimme bereits letztes Jahr bekommen - da fand ich es nur richtig, dieses Jahr jemand anderes zu bedenken 

Deinen Dank nehme ich dennoch gerne an


----------



## johnij (18 Dezember 2008)

Sch.........Die Situation wird dramatischer......


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Sch.........Die Situation wird dramatischer......


 
Nicht verzagen! Sind ja noch etwas mehr als 3 Tage.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

dann müssen zur Not ein paar Zweitaccounts her.......... *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2008)

...oder 4L bestellt einen zweiten Pokal....wäre mir am liebsten...verdient haben ihn beide....!


----------



## johnij (18 Dezember 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> dann müssen zur Not ein paar Zweitaccounts her.......... *ROFL*


 
Mal sehen was sich machen lässt  
Im Notfall kommt eine Unterstützung von unseren chinesischen Freunden


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Stand jetzt ist er aber "nur" 2. .......


Nicht mehr


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Im Notfall kommt eine Unterstützung von unseren chinesischen Freunden


 
Kannst ja mal Dia fragen ob er dir hilft! *ROFL*


----------



## MW (18 Dezember 2008)

*Gleichstand !!!*

Nun ist es soweit es steht 24:24, dass sah aber nach dem Traumstart von LL noch ganz anders aus.

Die Sache wird ja nun doch noch recht spannend


----------



## marlob (18 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Du könntest sie MSB schenken, schließlich hat er heute *Geburtstag*


Zwischen Larry und 4L kann ich mich eh nicht entscheiden. Die haben es ja beide verdient 
Da der MSB seine Stimme schon bekommen hat, bekommst du jetzt meine. Dann steht keiner mehr mit 0 da.


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2008)

DANKE!

1. Die Wahl ist spannend.
2. Die Wahlbeteiligung ist im im vergleich zu den letzten Wahlen wieder einmal gestiegen.


----------



## Flinn (18 Dezember 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> 1. Die Wahl ist spannend.


 
*ACK*

Habe gerade den Gleichstand von 25:25 ein wenig gekippt zugunsten von 4L. Wollen mal sehen... 

Flinn

//EDIT: und 3 sec später steht's 26:26, mann mann mann...//


----------



## MSB (18 Dezember 2008)

Also um noch ein wenig Spannung reinzubringen habe ich
4L / LL wieder ausgeglichen (26:26) 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Dezember 2008)

Und ich warte noch ein bisschen mit der Abgabe. Vielleicht kann ich auch ausgleichen. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach gerecht. 4L bekommt dann halt nur die eine Pokalhälfte. Aber welche?


----------



## Solaris (19 Dezember 2008)

Kann ich meine Stimme auch verkaufen oder versteigern?

Was macht man wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Kann ich meine Stimme auch verkaufen oder versteigern?
> 
> Was macht man wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann?


 
...der Pokal ist bestimmt aus Gold und mit Diamanten besetzt, wende dich doch an den vermeindlichen Gewinner und du wirst deinen Anteil bekommen...!


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Dezember 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Kann ich meine Stimme auch verkaufen oder versteigern?
> 
> Was macht man wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann?


 
 Da ich mal davon ausgehe, das du deine Stimme vergeben willst und niemand für eventeulle Hilfeleistungen von dir Geld haben wollte ... wenn du dich nicht zwischen Vierlagig und mir entscheiden kannst, dann gib deine Stimme einen der anderen Kandidaten, die nach meiner Meinung ein bißchen beschämend bedacht worden sind, da jeder von denen sich auch für/um das Forum verdient gemacht hat.

...

Das mit dem Gleichstand finde ich lustig - es erinnert mich ein bißchen an letztes Jahr mit Ralle und Zotos - wahrscheinlich ist es dieses Jahr mit Vierlagig und mir so ähnlich ... 

Gruß an Alle
LL


----------



## Sven_HH (20 Dezember 2008)

war echt keine leichte Entscheidung... aber sie erhöht die Spannung.

gruss sven_hh


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2008)

... und es wurde wieder ausgeglichen. Vielleicht ist es hier ja wie in der Bucht und es kommen in der letzten Minute die meisten Gebote, äh Abstimmungen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2008)

Habe abgestimmt. Hat aber zum Ausgleich aber nicht ganz gereicht. Vielleicht hilft noch jemand.


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2008)

Ein Hallo und herzliches Willkommen an unser neues Mitglied BYTEBeisser!

Schön das Du Dich extra für die Wahl angemeldet hast.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ein Hallo und herzliches Willkommen an unser neues Mitglied BYTEBeisser!
> 
> Schön das Du Dich extra für die Wahl angemeldet hast.



auch dem neuen Nutzer Merker ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß im Forum!


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß nicht ob ihr es mir glaubt, aber mit den Stimmen von *Merker* und *Bytebeisser* habe ich nichts zu tun. Es ist absolut nicht mein Ding, mir auf diese Weise den "Sieg" zu holen. Es würde mich allerdings schon interessieren, woher diese Benutzer kommen. Ich habe eben gesehen, dass Ralle Online ist - vielleicht kann der ja etwas Licht in das Dunkel bringen.
In jedem Fall lege ich keinen Wert auf diese Stimmen und bitte auch sie nicht zu berücksichtigen.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2008)

@Zotos und Crash:
Danke für die Danke ...

Nachsatz:
Im Gegenteil habe ich diese Wahl bisher als Dankeschön für meine Beiträge des letzten Jahres angesehen. Ich habe mich auch sehr geehrt gefühlt über alle Stimmen, die erhalten habe - vor allen Dingen auch über die Leute, von denen ich sie erhalten habe.
Ich hatte zu dem Thema schon zu *Vierlagig* in einer PN geschrieben, dass das ja ein bißchen der Lohn der Mühe ist, die man sich stellenweise gemacht hat.

...


----------



## kermit (21 Dezember 2008)

*Die Wahl ist vorbei*

ich gratuliere dem Sieger!


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ich gratuliere dem Sieger!


Da schleiße ich mich gerne an.

DANKE Larry!


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2008)

So, die Wahl ist geschlossen - ist vielleicht auch besser.
Ich sehe das Wahl-Ergebnis nicht als eindeutiges Votum für den einen oder anderen Kandidaten an. Ein Ergebnis von 32:31 Stimmen zu meinen Gunsten (???) heißt bei diesem Punktestand gar nichts. Für mich ist Steffen (*Vierlagig*) mindestens genauso der Gewinner, wie ich auch. Die letzten Tage haben mir gezeigt, dass ihr uns (jeden für sich) sehr schätzt und das ihr euch nicht für einen von uns entscheiden konntet. Also sehe ich das genauso und bin somit der Meinung, dass *Vierlagig* mindestens genau wie ich der Gewinner dieser Wahl ist. Anders werde ich diese Geschichte jetzt auch nicht interpretieren.

Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf heute Abend sehr gefreut und hatte (ob als Erster oder Zweiter) schon im Kopf eine Rede vorbereitet. Diese zu halten fällt mir im Augenblick schwer - vielleicht später mal.

Gruß
LL


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2008)

Larry ICH bin hier ja der Wahlleiter ;o)
DU hast verdient gewonnen. Lass Dir von einem Spinner der sich hier einen "Scherz" erlaubt hat nicht die Laune verderben.

Du hast zum Forum sehr viele exzellente Beiträge beigetragen und heute verdient die Wahl zum User2008 gewonnen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Larry ICH bin hier ja der Wahlleiter ;o)
> DU hast verdient gewonnen. Lass Dir von einem Spinner der sich hier einen "Scherz" erlaubt hat nicht die Laune verderben.


 
Lieber Zotos,
das mit "die Laune verderben" ist schon passiert. Da du mich m.E. schon ein bißchen kennst wirst du wissen, dass ich u.A. auch meinen Stolz habe.

Du bist der Wahlleiter - ich vielleicht der Gewinner (???). Ich möchte aber nicht mit Tricks gewinnen. Somit ist es für mich kein klares Votum und daraus resultiert :  "Vierlagig hat genauso gewonnen".
Soll ich zu der Sache eine Abstimmung starten ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Lieber Zotos,
> das mit "die Laune verderben" ist schon passiert. Da du mich m.E. schon ein bißchen kennst wirst du wissen, dass ich u.A. auch meinen Stolz habe.
> 
> Du bist der Wahlleiter - ich vielleicht der Gewinner (???). Ich möchte aber nicht mit Tricks gewinnen. Somit ist es für mich kein klares Votum und daraus resultiert :  "Vierlagig hat genauso gewonnen".
> ...



Ich glaub es hackt!

KEINE ABSTIMMUNG NÖTIG!

PS: Eine Untersuchung von den Mods wer hinter BYTEBeisser und Merker stecken schon ;o)


----------



## crash (21 Dezember 2008)

gibt es jetzt eine stichwahl ?
und wer hält die spinner aus der abstimmung raus?


----------



## Sven_HH (21 Dezember 2008)

Ist Ja fast wie gestern beim Boxkampf Walujew <-> Holyfilds... auch da wäre mir ein unentschieden lieber gewesen.

Aber natürlich auch von mir Glückwunsch an Larry Laffer zur Wahl User 2008

gruss sven_hh


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2008)

Larry, nu is aber mal gut hier!

Nach Auswertung aller anderen Stimmen steht eindeutig fest, dass du - und ich denke, ich steh mit dieser Auffassung nicht alleine da - VERDIENT gewonnen hast.

Ein zweiter Platz ist für mich mehr als ich mir nach dem "ich lass euch alleine"-Geseier je zu erhoffen wagte.

Ich nehme die Wahl zum Vize-User2oo8 an - BASTA!


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2008)

Danke Euch,
ihr baut mich wieder ein bißchen auf - trotzdem bin ich noch immer "ein wenig" geknickt. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie man sich in so einer Situation fühlt. Wenn nicht : ich war richtig sauer und enttäuscht.

@Zotos:
Dann müssen wir jetzt nur noch einen Mod finden - ich bin mit dabei.

Gruß
LL


----------



## crash (21 Dezember 2008)

meine Glückwünsche gehen an *larry* und *vierlagig*
und an alle anderen nominierten auch.
hier zur Wahl zu stehen das heißt ja schon was.


----------



## Question_mark (21 Dezember 2008)

*Votum*

Hallo,



			
				Larry Laffer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das Wahl-Ergebnis nicht als eindeutiges Votum für den einen oder anderen Kandidaten an. Ein Ergebnis von 32:31 Stimmen zu meinen Gunsten (???) heißt bei diesem Punktestand gar nichts. Für mich ist Steffen (Vierlagig) mindestens genauso der Gewinner, wie ich auch.



Ich habe mich bewusst aus der Abstimmung herausgehalten, ich habe irgendwie geahnt dass einige Dumpfbacken wie "Bytebeisser" oder "Merker" hier noch Einfluß auf die Wertung nehmen werden. Zum anderen habe ich mich nicht entscheiden können, ob ich meine Stimme Dir oder dem VL geben sollte. Insofern teile ich Deine Meinung, Ihr beide habt gemeinsam den Titel "User 2008" zu Recht verdient, die eine Stimme Abstand ist wirklich kein Maßstab.
Macht einfach weiter so ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2008)

Diese PN habe ich gerade bekommen nachdem ich *Merker* vorher angeschrieben hatte. Wenn sie so stimmt, dann bin ich wieder etwas versöhnter ...



> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich lese schon sehr lange als Gast mit,
> und habe sehr viele nützliche Beiträge
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Diese PN habe ich gerade bekommen nachdem ich *Merker* vorher angeschrieben hatte. Wenn sie so stimmt, dann bin ich wieder etwas versöhnter ...


 
Hallo Ralf.

Auch von mir einem Glückwunsch zum verdienten wenn auch knappen Sieg. Ich denke die Sache mit Herrn Merker ist wohl geklärt. Jetzt freu dich auf deinen Sieg und deinen Pokal. 
Ich denke mal das deine Zeit durch Job und Familie knapper bemessen ist als die Zeit von VL. Umso höher ist dein Einsatz hier im Forum zu bewerten und umso mehr ist der Sieg verdient.

BASTA.

Wann gehen wir mal wieder Steak essen (oder Schnitzelteller???) 


Grüsse

Axel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2009)

*Wo ist der Pokal gelandet*

...jetzt muß ich noch einmal nachhacken...Ralf hast du deinen Pokal bekommen und wenn wo steht er. Du hast doch bestimmt über Weinachten extra eine Vitrine gebastelt...?!


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Januar 2009)

*Pokal*

Hallo Helmut,
der Pokal ist noch nicht bei mir angekommen ... ich habe allerdings auch *4L *geschrieben, dass er sich wegen seines laufenden Umzuges deswegen keinen Stress machen soll ...

Wenn der Pokal dann da ist, so stelle ich euch mal ein Foto hier ein ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2009)

...aber bitte mit neuer Vitrine, so ein Pokal brauch ja schließlich einen Ehrenplatz...


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Larry!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an vierlagig!

Dass die Wahl mit diesem Ergebnis enden würde, habe ich nicht erwartet. Ich sehe im diesem Ergebnis zwei User des Jahres 2008 - aufgrund der Abstände ist für mich keine Rangfolge erkennbar.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Januar 2009)

*Nu isser da ...*

So ... kurzer Zwischenstand :
Seit Freitag haben wir nun einen Hausgenossen mehr - der Wanderpokal.
Sieht echt süß aus das Teil. Einen schönen Platz habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden - deshalb auch noch kein Foto - wird aber noch nachgereicht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## waldy (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
und kann man für zwei Leute Bewertung abgeben ?

Die beide sind Gut für mich und ich weiss nciht, wie kann man meine Bewertung für beide teilen.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und kann man für zwei Leute Bewertung abgeben ?
> 
> Die beide sind Gut für mich und ich weiss nciht, wie kann man meine Bewertung für beide teilen.
> ...




Hallo waldy,
das ist ein wenig zu spät, versuche es bei der nächsten wahl noch einmal Ende 2009...


----------



## OHGN (25 Juli 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> So ... kurzer Zwischenstand :
> Seit Freitag haben wir nun einen Hausgenossen mehr - der Wanderpokal.
> Sieht echt süß aus das Teil. Einen schönen Platz habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden - deshalb auch noch kein Foto - wird aber noch nachgereicht ...
> 
> ...


Das versprochene Photo würde mich schon noch interessieren....


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2009)

... da muß ich dich noch ein bißchen hängen lassen ... 

Unser / mein Arbeitszimmer zieht nämlich gerade um - und das zieht sich auch noch ein bißchen ... sorry ...


----------



## OHGN (26 August 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... da muß ich dich noch ein bißchen hängen lassen ...
> 
> Unser / mein Arbeitszimmer zieht nämlich gerade um - und das zieht sich auch noch ein bißchen ... sorry ...


Lieber Larry,
das mit Deinem umziehenden Arbeitszimmer habe ich ja eine ganze Weile gelten lassen.
Aber falls Dein Arbeitszimmer bis jetzt immer noch nicht umgezogen sein sollte, so stelle den Pokal in Deinen Garten, Hausflur, (oder was weis ich wohin) und mache einfach nur ein Photo welches Du dann hier einstellst....

Du hattest ja nicht versprochen dass der Pokal nun unbedingt in Deinem Arbeitszimmer photographiert werden müsste.


			
				Larry Laffer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Pokal dann da ist, so stelle ich euch mal ein Foto hier ein ...:wink:



Ich finde nichts schlimmer, als dass manche Sachen einfach so klammheimlich in Vergessenheit geraten.....:roll:


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 August 2009)

Lieber OHGN,
du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht ... 
Der Pokal mußte natürlich nicht unbedingt in meinem Arbeitszimmer fotografiert werden ... es ist aber schon praktisch, wenn er nicht gerade in einem Umzugskarton eingepackt ist ... 

Liebe Grüße vom Larry


----------



## waldy (28 August 2009)

Hi Lary, 
Gute Foto, ich möchte  auch irgendwann so was haben  
Und du hast 17 oder 19 Zoll TFT monitor ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Lary,
> Gute Foto, ich möchte  auch irgendwann so was haben
> Und du hast 17 oder 19 Zoll TFT monitor ?
> gruß waldy



Waldy, you made my day! *ROFL*


----------



## Mike369 (28 August 2009)

Ja Waldy setz dir das Ziel und hau rein, bin überzeugt das du s mal schaffen kannst, oder zumindest auf den ersten plätzen, kämpf und hau rein


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Ja Waldy setz dir das Ziel und hau rein, bin überzeugt das du s mal schaffen kannst, oder zumindest auf den ersten plätzen, kämpf und hau rein



Wenn er sich anstrengt, hat er sicher bald einen 17"-Monitor oder gar einen 19"-er!


----------



## clausi (28 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn er sich anstrengt, hat er sicher bald einen 17"-Monitor oder gar einen 19"-er!


 
Sei nicht immer so gemein.....
Ich dachte man wird mit dem Alter vernünftiger  

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Sei nicht immer so gemein.....
> Ich dachte man wird mit dem Alter vernünftiger
> 
> Gruß
> Claus



Also 18 Zoll?


----------



## clausi (28 August 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Also 18 Zoll?


 
ROFLMAO Das war gut Rainer

Gruß 

Claus


----------



## Mike369 (28 August 2009)

Zieht doch nich über waldy her mensch..tztz


----------

